# Autotrail leaking garage door



## cb9a (Oct 28, 2011)

Hello everyone.
I have an Autotrail Cheyanne 840D on a 57 plate. We have recently noticed water ingress through the rear garage door.
I sat in the garage while my wife played water over the door and the water seems to be coming through the door itself. The door has a white rubber seal around it's perimeter. If you peel this back you can see where water is accumulating. See photo As the water slowly accumulates inside the white rubber seal it eventually spills over the black seal fitted to the door frame and into the garage. Not a massive leak but it causing a problem none the less. I have been looking at the door to see if the white seal can be replaced but the door seems to be a sandwich with no visible way of replacing the seal. Anybody experienced this problem or provide a solution?

Regards


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

We had the same problem with a small locker door we had fitted. It turn out they had not sealed the infill of the door correctly.

I would think you need the infill resealed into it's frame.

Andy


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Check if the door fits centrally into the frame. They can be adjusted left to right/right to left, ours used to leak until the door was adjusted It was fine after that.


----------

